# Why isn't the Image Resizer working?



## Stitch (Jun 6, 2009)

In this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ted/87812-feeler-ernie-ball-musicman-jp6.html

The pictures are massive!


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the pictures are so big that they broke the image resizer.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 6, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> I think the pictures are so big that they broke the image resizer.



Unlikely, Mr. Creepy Avatar Man. Ryan used to post HUGE photos and they worked fine.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 7, 2009)

Lots of image-related stuff has broken recently - the image-hosts, the avatar resizer and now this. My only guess is that Alex updated vBulletin or something and the old add-ons broke. I've let him know so we'll see what happens.


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 7, 2009)

gahh im sorry guys:/ my ugliness broke the image resizer


----------

